
Ask HN: What are some cool self-hosted tools like Sendy? - niko001
Amid the ever-growing number of subscription SaaS companies, I love that there are still awesome self-hosted tools like Sendy (bulk emails using AWS SES for delivery) out there. What are some other one-time-fee self-hosted products that rock?<p>I&#x27;m not affiliated with Sendy, I&#x27;m just using it as an example of a tool that is still actively developed and that has resisted the temptation to switch to a subscription model.
======
kehers
I built Suet - an analytics dashboard and reporting tool for Mailgun
transactional mails.

Source: [https://github.com/kehers/suet](https://github.com/kehers/suet).
Managed: [https://suet.co](https://suet.co)

